# Who is your favorite bully?



## CaLi 2 B.C.

Suarezbulls Gladiator a.k.a. RaizoNot just cause we have his firstborn LOL IMO Raizo is the total package.Mass,correct,good bite and the list goes on. OOPS how did crush get in there see the comparison


----------



## cEElint

eh... not feelin him.. looks to be crossed w/ an EB


----------



## cEElint

Mossberg is probably one of my local favs


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C.

cEElint said:


> eh... not feelin him.. looks to be crossed w/ an EB


Thats victorious son.If you think hes eb you are trippin


----------



## cEElint

never said he was EB.. just said he looks crossed w/ EB.. anyways.. not my style of dog, i prefer a classic bully


----------



## davidfitness83

cEElint said:


> eh... not feelin him.. looks to be crossed w/ an EB


Whether the papers show it or not of the creators don't want to admit it a lot of breeds were crossed to make these dogs. At this point we should move forward and see the dogs as they are in their current state. There is no way you get to a Bully structure with Gamedogs and Amstaffs so I think that topic has been beaten to death.

These are my favorite Bullies 

Knuckles










Opha from SemperFi Bullies 

Mr. Gucciano 



















I have more but these are the ones that really stick out to me.


----------



## Silence

There`s a few on my favorite list right now.

Suarez Bulls Causin a Ruckus (Playboy)

















The Bully Market`s (left to right)
Lock N Load, Beastro & ABKC Ch. Homie









&& I`m lovin that McNasty


----------



## cEElint

i also love my cousin's Gummi Bear, who came off of Mossberg posted above










Boss Tycoon is darn good looking too.. RIP Bossy


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C.

Silence said:


> There`s a few on my favorite list right now.
> 
> Suarez Bulls Causin a Ruckus (Playboy)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bully Market`s (left to right)
> Lock N Load, Beastro & ABKC Ch. Homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> && I`m lovin that McNasty


Is mcnasty off Raiden?


----------



## Silence

Yep he`s off of Raiden x Molly


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

cEElint said:


> i also love my cousin's Gummi Bear, who came off of Mossberg posted above
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss Tycoon is darn good looking too.. RIP Bossy


 RIP Boss.... He was gorgeous!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

This is not a debate thread. Start a new one if you want to do that and I'll moderate that as well.


----------



## davidfitness83

cEElint said:


> fixed..
> 
> but you can get Classic bullies


I'd like to see a gamebred APBT crossed to a legitimate AKC Amstaff and see this Classic Bully you speak off.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

This is a warning to all of you: there will be no insulting other dogs and calling them pigs or anything else derogatory. If it happens again you will be infracted.


----------



## cEElint

davidfitness83 said:


> I'd like to see a gamebred APBT crossed to a legitimate AKC Amstaff and see this Classic Bully you speak off.


look at any of the original Razors Edge dogs..


----------



## angelbaby

I have waayyyy to many favorites to post them all I love most all of suarez bulls dogs, victorious, paco R.I.P, I love Raizo , But here is one of my hands down favorites 
R.I.P Heartbreaker


----------



## cEElint

good lookin dog


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

cEElint said:


> BTW.. not sure how you plan on having a bully picture thread w/o opinions .. whether it be good or bad


You can have your opinion, but no comments like "pig of a dog."


----------



## Silence

Gunna add Garden State Bulliez Wolverine









Chavez Bully Camp Ca$hpot









Tonka









&& My most favorite bully of all time Purple Rose of Cairo


----------



## EckoMac

I love Semper Fi's Opha Mae. I think she's perfect. 
I just don't know how to post pics of someone else's dog.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C.

angelbaby said:


> I have waayyyy to many favorites to post them all I love most all of suarez bulls dogs, victorious, paco R.I.P, I love Raizo , But here is one of my hands down favorites
> R.I.P Heartbreaker


Hes in my top 5


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

angelbaby said:


> I have waayyyy to many favorites to post them all I love most all of suarez bulls dogs, victorious, paco R.I.P, I love Raizo , But here is one of my hands down favorites
> R.I.P Heartbreaker


Love me some Heartbreaker and his son, Blackout
















Love me some Black China too (Heartbreaker's mama) 









I shall post more when I get back from taking Bray to the doctor.


----------



## cEElint

Purple Rose of Cauro is amazing ... he's in Dres ped several times.. along w/ Throwin Knuckles


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Love me some Prophecy







and his sister Appletini 









Gorilla Kennel's Sugar Daddy 









OJ Da Juice Man


----------



## cEElint

cant forget Cochise


----------



## Silence

Da Juice Man!! Almost forgot about him lol Love that dog! && Throwin Knuckles.


----------



## Mach0

I like some of the classic bullies- and when I say classic, I mean like the foundation bullies. Here's one I like-










I also like Loudmouf's dogs


----------



## Mach0

cEElint said:


> cant forget Cochise


That's a great looking bully!!!! If I decide to get another- it would have to be off of dogs like this lol.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Manu and his son CH Gotti of Razor's Nation


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Mach0 said:


> That's a great looking bully!!!! If I decide to get another- it would have to be off of dogs like this lol.


Cochise isn't bully lol


----------



## cEElint

Loudmouf's /Razors Nation's dogs are nice lookin bullies.. proud to be local to them.. lol


----------



## Mach0

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Cochise isn't bully lol


Wtf is it doing in this thread ?:hammer:
I really like that dog! Who's is it and how is it bred ?


----------



## cEElint

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Cochise isn't bully lol


what is he? i thought he was bully

he's (BTK) BullyTheKid's dog


----------



## angelbaby

Silence that dog wolverine you posted I really like him he is very nice , and tonka he is in my top 5 list as well.


----------



## Silence

These flames are taking away from the Bullies!

Now Ladies && Gents lets get back to the Bullies!


----------



## angelbaby

How about if we dont like a dog we zip it? keep this thread online it could be a good thread if everyone agreed to disagree. If a dog is faulted and you want to point it out do so in a nice manner if you dont like a certain look great thats your choice but no need to bash, can we move on now?


----------



## davidfitness83

cEElint said:


> look at any of the original Razors Edge dogs..


I'd like to know what structural traits a gamebred APBT would bring to the table when crossing it to an Amstaff that would make this Classic Bully appear completely different than an Amstaff.

Lighter leggier dog x thicker shorter leg dog = does not equal a thicker shorter dog

If you see f1 bandogs as a result of matings between a performance bred apbt x performance bred mastiff dogs you see leggy tall dogs for the most part. The APBT blood is not shortening the dogs or thickening them.

My arguement here is that even classic Bullies had other breeds crossed into them. I can't understand how people can make claims and say that you can cross a thick amstaff to a leggy apbt and you get this massive dog short dog with a giant head. That is not how genetics work, look at my dog's pedigree and you see what I mean. I hope you don't take this as a negative arguement but even your beloved Classic Bullies were produced by crossing of other breeds in my opinion.


----------



## davidfitness83

cEElint said:


> what is he? i thought he was bully
> 
> he's (BTK) BullyTheKid's dog


I think that's an Amstaff


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C.

I cant post anymore pics?? This is poo.Not enough storage


----------



## Mach0




----------



## Mach0

davidfitness83 said:


> I think that's an Amstaff


Dogs banging lol


----------



## davidfitness83




----------



## cEElint

> I can't understand how people can make claims and say that you can cross a thick amstaff to a leggy apbt and you get this massive dog short dog with a giant head.


 the classic bully isnt this massive short dog w/ giant head .. classic bullies look like Amstaffs ..


----------



## angelbaby

my other fav dog , { sad my top 2 are no loonger here } 
R.I.P the Samurai paco


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C.

OG double SS Stacks (he is 2x Tonka)


----------



## davidfitness83

cEElint said:


> couldnt tell you.. i'm not a breeder


This is a Classic Champion, far from amstaff if you ask me.










This is an AKC Amstaff Champion..










So if you can't tell me how it happens why do you claim Classics are pure strains of apbt and amstaff?


----------



## Mach0




----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Cochise is UKC APBT bred by True Faze Kennels. He has Am Staffs in his ped and Chris often refers to him as a pitterstaff. I believe he is a Champion.


----------



## 9361

Cochise is one sexy dog!


----------



## Mach0

That's a nice dog David


----------



## angelbaby

David who is that blue dog? I like him , nice build .


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

OK..... let's try this again and keep this thread on topic. The intent of this thread was to post up pictures of your favorite American Bullies. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion just as long as it stays civil. Let's stay away from the debates etc and save those for another thread as most of the topics and opinions have been beat to death. While this thread will remain civil or it will be closed again, let's also not get so defensive if someone states their opinion. We all like different cups of tea- so be it. Consider this the final warning. I don't mind a debate but it is always the same and soooooooooooooooooooooo tiring! It is what it is.........


----------



## Silence

Also definitely diggin some of GoPitbull`s own the SemperFi dogs!

Semper Fi`s Espi









Semper Fi`s Ooh-Rah!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Silence said:


> Also definitely diggin some of GoPitbull`s own the SemperFi dogs!
> 
> Semper Fi`s Espi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Semper Fi`s Ooh-Rah!


They are both sweet little baby dogs although they are spoiled rotten. 
This is Ooh-Rah and Ronnie (DueceAddicTed) at a show last year. 

















Espi @ the Columbia show in February. 
This is what Ooh-Rah does when he doesn't get his way.... 








He's pouting because I wouldn't let him sit in my lap the whole way to SC.... Gah I just love those dogs. 
This is my fave pic of Ooh-Rah though








Gorgeous freakin boy......


----------



## angelbaby

Ooh-rah is beautiful , love that pouting picture lol what a big ol baby.


----------



## aus_staffy

Freddie, don't be shy, mate. Post up a pic of Blue. That dog is my favourite bully!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

davidfitness83 said:


> This is a Classic Champion, far from amstaff if you ask me.


That dog is GORGEOUS!! Out of all of them on this thread he caught my eye! Who is he off of?


----------



## angelbaby

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> That dog is GORGEOUS!! Out of all of them on this thread he caught my eye! Who is he off of?


I asked him that before the thread got closed and he PM'd me this link ABKC CLASSIC CHAMPION, "PR TRULY STOIC" - The Elite Edge American Bully Forum
the dog is really nice looking , I love that shot of him running he built very nice.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

angelbaby said:


> I asked him that before the thread got closed and he PM'd me this link ABKC CLASSIC CHAMPION, "PR TRULY STOIC" - The Elite Edge American Bully Forum
> the dog is really nice looking , I love that shot of him running he built very nice.


Thanks Angel! What a stoic looking boy! This pic is my fav.


----------



## dixieland

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Manu and his son CH Gotti of Razor's Nation


I really like that tri one.There's a pic of another tri I saw on here once I'm gonna have to try to find that I liked alot too.I'll be back!


----------



## Sadie

redog said:


> Ive always admired this guy


:goodpost:Awe lugger nuts! One man's loss is another man's gain. I am glad reddoggy ended up with him he actually looks like a bully now.


----------



## Mach0

redog said:


> Ive always admired this guy


Dog is jacked!!' I saw pics of him somewhere but had no idea he was yours !! Helluva looker. :clap:



BullyTheKid said:


> _*Thanks for the love for Cochise and Prophecy.
> 
> To clarify, Cochise is a UKC Grand Champion, bred by Tomahawk Kennels, I have referred to him as a pitterstaff, however Co does not have a AKC registered AmStaff in his last 5 generations. Pictures make him look big at times but at his largest Co would max out at 59 pounds and in the pic maybe 56, he is 19 inches at the withers.
> 
> No Razors Edge, but Gaff, Larum primarily, high drive, high energy, and a will to please that few have had the privileged to own. Cochise is far from a AmStaff in my opinion but he is also far from a bully.
> 
> Once again thanks for the love he comes from a long line of. UKC top ten dogs. Including sire, dam, grand sire, grand dam, great grand sire and dam and even 2 more generations back... Lol I know but I love my Co!
> 
> By the way he is more ripped to today than in that pic.*_


Post pics. He's gorgeous !


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

carson1391 said:


> i didnt feel like reading all the posts because there is 88 of them!! but where is the Bully Max dog? lol


I personally do *not *like Fador, but here he is

















Apodaca's Fador
Kurupt x Kyra


----------



## Celestial88

Some Ch. SemperFi's Pvt Opha Mae love.


----------



## LoudMouf

Thank You everyone who showed love for our (Razors Nation) dogs. I greatly appreciate the support. I know I have been gone for awhile but here are some of my favorite bullies......









*ABKC CH Gorilla's Appletini (also ABKC Top Ten #3 for 2011)*
I will be honest, this is what all American Bully breeders should be trying to produce in their females. Hands down one of my favorite dogs.









*UKC CH Razors Edge Bullseye Most Wanted (MANU)*
Now before people say anything about Manu being a UKC CH, this was well before the ABKC was established. Manu is (to me) one of the most key foundation bullies that changed the direction of the American Bully breed as a whole. To me he is still one of the most impressive dogs I have ever seen.









*Ramos Porkchop Express*
This is one of those dogs that really exemplifies the fact that you can be bully WITH SIZE and still have cat like movement. His beautiful dog's movement is like that of a 40 pound APBT show dog, smooth and effortless.









*ABKC CH Bullseye RE Gotti of Razors Nation*
I am not trying to be bias here, but he's a pretty nice bully. LOL
















*MKBully's Bruce Bruce*
This dog if it was owned by someone who was showing bullies would hands down be a GRCH because his structure, movement, and breed type is text book Pocket American Bully.

Don't get me wrong, these are just a few dogs that are some of my favorites. I have many more....


----------



## cEElint

whats the name on the brown one i posted on page 5


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

LoudMouf said:


> Thank You everyone who showed love for our (Razors Nation) dogs. I greatly appreciate the support. I know I have been gone for awhile but here are some of my favorite bullies......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ABKC CH Gorilla's Appletini (also ABKC Top Ten #3 for 2011)*
> I will be honest, this is what all American Bully breeders should be trying to produce in their females. Hands down one of my favorite dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *UKC CH Razors Edge Bullseye Most Wanted (MANU)*
> Now before people say anything about Manu being a UKC CH, this was well before the ABKC was established. Manu is (to me) one of the most key foundation bullies that changed the direction of the American Bully breed as a whole. To me he is still one of the most impressive dogs I have ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ramos Porkchop Express*
> This is one of those dogs that really exemplifies the fact that you can be bully WITH SIZE and still have cat like movement. His beautiful dog's movement is like that of a 40 pound APBT show dog, smooth and effortless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ABKC CH Bullseye RE Gotti of Razors Nation*
> I am not trying to be bias here, but he's a pretty nice bully. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MKBully's Bruce Bruce*
> This dog if it was owned by someone who was showing bullies would hands down be a GRCH because his structure, movement, and breed type is text book Pocket American Bully.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, these are just a few dogs that are some of my favorites. I have many more....


DEVIN BAAAAAAAAAAABY! HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!! Oooh I love all of them dogs.... Thanks for posting that pic of Porky. I need to find the one I have of him standing next to Victorious that shows just how wide that boy really is.... Incredible dog!


----------



## MISSAPBT

I like Shanas bullies


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

MISSAPBT said:


> I like Shanas bullies


Shana's dogs go back to Manu 









Shana's dogs:


----------



## American_Pit13

LoudMouf said:


> *ABKC CH Bullseye RE Gotti of Razors Nation*


GORGEOUS dog! I love this one


----------



## angelbaby

I really like this boy as well, Kora R.I.P


----------



## Mach0

angelbaby said:


> I really like this boy as well, Kora R.I.P


Nice dog !!!! RIP


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

LoudMouf said:


> *Ramos Porkchop Express*
> This is one of those dogs that really exemplifies the fact that you can be bully WITH SIZE and still have cat like movement. His beautiful dog's movement is like that of a 40 pound APBT show dog, smooth and effortless.


I love Porky's sister Zu Zu, as well!


----------



## cityofsin

i really like faro and dom p cant find pics but faro is from full effects but heres dom p


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

I wanted to post an updated pic of Cochise for y'all who requested more pics of him. BTK sent these to me yesterday.
















Boy is ripped!


----------



## Rudy4747

He is hands down one of the nicest dog i seen. I really am and have been a big fan of Cochise. Not to mention the first dog i owned ever shared his name.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C.

aussie monster pitt said:


> this dog is straight up ugly im mean look at the head on it :/


Thats your opinion.He was recently made a atomic dog magazine mascot so obviously alot of people will disagree with you.He has filled out alot since that pic and he looks even better.If hes not your style of dog thats understandable.Ive seen plenty of dogs i thought were ugly.I tend to keep it to myself though.:thumbsup:


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C.

DBL SS STACKS!


----------



## aussie monster pitt

yeah i shoulda said IMO lol i rather me a taller more classic style bully if i wanted a short dog with a squishy face id get an english bulldog lol but thats just my opinoin all people like differant styles so if thats your cuppa tea drink it haha

although i have seen a few short fat bullys that i took i liking to ill have a look nd see if i can find some pics.

each to there own mate im not havin a stab just givin my opinon


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C.

its all good i like dogs of each style/class obviously just look at what i (me and angel) own.2pocket,1 standard,1 classic and 1 xl (LOKI).


----------



## aussie monster pitt

mc hammer from blueline kennels


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C.

I like hammer alot my only problem is with Blueline thinking and saying their dogs are APBT's LOL


----------



## aussie monster pitt

yeah they do and ther deffs in it for the money stud fees $2500 first pic of litters like $4,500 i rekon and second like 3g bit steep for me lol


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

aussie monster pitt said:


> yeah they do and ther deffs in it for the money stud fees $2500 first pic of litters like $4,500 i rekon and second like 3g bit steep for me lol


Try 8gs for MC Hammer


----------



## aussie monster pitt

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Try 8gs for MC Hammer


thats ridiculous no wonder there all bling bling on youtube gettin in limos nd stuff


----------



## COSA NOSTRA MRFRANKIE

*MY NEW FAVORITE DOG...TRI-MEGA*



*& HIS DADDY MEGATRON *
**
**
**
**


----------



## cEElint

Frankie.. you may know the name of the dog i posted on page 5 .. it was at Luck of the Bullyz 2


----------



## COSA NOSTRA MRFRANKIE

cEElint said:


> not sure what this dogs name is...but i saw it at the bully show recently..


*IM NOT TOO SURE BUT...THAT DOG IS BAD*


----------



## cEElint

glad someone else feels the same way i do.. i like bullies, just not those


----------



## angelbaby

I personally like the 1st dog in the post . everyone can have there own oppinions though , he may not be in top shape right now but the new home he is in will fix that im sure , cant wait to see how that boy matures.


----------



## cEElint

bhahhahhah ...

my cousin's Boss


----------



## angelbaby

I really like this boy as well , going back a bit with him


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C.

Now thats a straight front ^^^ LOL


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C.

Biggie is the shhhh


----------



## Sadie

Here it goes not everyone has the same taste in bloodlines, dogs, ect. Some people respect bullies for what they are and appreciate a well bred bully just like plenty of the bully guru's out there. This thread is not to argue over opinions it's about posting dog's to their liking. I don't care if people give their opinions about what they prefer and what they don't prefer as long as it's done respectfully. Just because you like one type of bully doesn't mean the next man will. Just accept it that not everyone is going to have the same taste in dog's and move on. If you guys want to argue about it take it to Pm's or Vip. This thread is a good thread and is not going to go down the toilet because people can't agree to disagree or accept other's opinions. 

Sadie


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C.

I Know it is LOL gotta try to build a bridge sometimes


----------



## Boogieman

angelbaby said:


> if you think im teaming up with him because I like the same dog he does you are sadly mistaken . its the same 2 people ruining this thread over n over and it really is irritating to the rest of us enjoying it, BOTH of you should grow up and let it go ,agree to disagree.


Why is it because one person thinks a dog that somebody else likes is a turd that is "ruining the thread"? The purpose of a forum isn't for everybody to all have the like minded opinions and all oogle and ahhhh over something. It would hardly be any a forum of discussion then would it?

So maybe it is YOU who should grow up and take off your pissy pants just because people have independent thoughts of their own.


----------



## angelbaby

Sadie said:


> Here it goes not everyone has the same taste in bloodlines, dogs, ect. Some people respect bullies for what they are and appreciate a well bred bully just like plenty of the bully guru's out there. This thread is not to argue over opinions it's about posting dog's to their liking. I don't care if people give their opinions about what they prefer and what they don't prefer as long as it's done respectfully. Just because you like one type of bully doesn't mean the next man will. Just accept it that not everyone is going to have the same taste in dog's and move on. If you guys want to argue about it take it to Pm's or Vip. This thread is a good thread and is not going to go down the toilet because people can't agree to disagree or accept other's opinions.
> 
> Sadie


:goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## angelbaby

Boogieman said:


> Why is it because one person thinks a dog that somebody else likes is a turd that is "ruining the thread"? The purpose of a forum isn't for everybody to all have the like minded opinions and all oogle and ahhhh over something. It would hardly be any a forum of discussion then would it?
> 
> So maybe it is YOU who should grow up and take off your pissy pants just because people have independent thoughts of their own.


Boogie man i had nothing to say to you or the post you made if you have an issue with me please feel free to PM. the thing I have had enough of is cali and ceelint going back n forth over something pointless that has nothing to do with anything but there opinions. I had no issue with you pointing out what you dont like about the dog and why thats fine , this has been between ceelint and cali for a bit and they had the thread closed before you even joined the forum , that why I said same 2 people not 3 it was not including you.


----------



## COSA NOSTRA MRFRANKIE

*HERE IS ONE OF MY ALL TIME FAVORITES!*


----------



## Boogieman

angelbaby said:


> Boogie man i had nothing to say to you or the post you made if you have an issue with me please feel free to PM. the thing I have had enough of is cali and ceelint going back n forth over something pointless that has nothing to do with anything but there opinions. I had no issue with you pointing out what you dont like about the dog and why thats fine , this has been between ceelint and cali for a bit and they had the thread closed before you even joined the forum , that why I said same 2 people not 3 it was not including you.


I see, carry on LOL


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C.

LOL i like king gotty but cali just barked at his pic.


----------



## COSA NOSTRA MRFRANKIE

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> LOL i like king gotty buy cali jus barked at his pic.


*LOL! :woof:*


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Gah I can't even go to the pool for a few hours without y'all acting like a bunch of three-year-old boys. Thanks for baby-sitting, Sadie.


----------



## DueceAddicTed

Infractions are next enough of the warnings I've seen enough of those ..... going to delete the rest of the malarky ......


----------



## DueceAddicTed

This thread is for FAVORITE BULLIES we have enough of what people do NOT like stick with the topic


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

DueceAddicTed said:


> This thread is for FAVORITE BULLIES we have enough of what people do NOT like stick with the topic


Thank you, Double R!!


----------



## MISSAPBT

OH shoots I didn't read that.

MY BAD!


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C.

Keep it movin.


----------



## Mach0

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> Keep it movin.


Just curious - is than an extreme bully? Not trying to create


----------



## cEElint




----------



## angelbaby

Mach0 said:


> Just curious - is than an extreme bully? Not trying to create


Im 80% sure gomez said they are showing him extreme.


----------



## Mach0

cEElint said:


>


Pretty dog


----------



## Mach0

angelbaby said:


> Im 80% sure gomez said they are showing him extreme.


Oh ok. Ty


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

For Reals/BCK/ISB's Blackout 
1st place Extreme
Best Extreme Male Nationals 2010


----------



## Sadie

A staff member has asked that this pot stirring stop one more stunt like the one above me to continue the drama I am pulling out the ban stick try me!


----------



## angelbaby

heres a few of some otheres I really like
not sure if she counts as a bully or not but I really like her








then this boy
















and Him


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

I don't think there is anything that I don't like about this dog. 
*BULLYLOADED AK'S RE MAGNUM XL*



















He is a Heff son and that is another dog I LOVE.
 *TRUE TANK'S WCBP'S THA LADIES MAN HEFF*


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C.

Bun-B This boy is really nice


----------



## Mach0

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> Bun-B This boy is really nice


I wonder what he would look like shredded. Nice dog


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C.

Mach0 said:


> I wonder what he would look like shredded. Nice dog


I was thinkin' the same thing he's already very muscular imagine if elvisfink owned him:rofl:


----------



## Mach0

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> I was thinkin' the same thing he's already very muscular imagine if elvisfink owned him:rofl:


Yea I bet he would whip him into shape. I know I can and would lol.


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN

King Kamali.


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN

angelbaby said:


> heres a few of some otheres I really like
> not sure if she counts as a bully or not but I really like her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then this boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Him


That second dog is a young Raizo, u know that right?


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C.

MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN said:


> That second dog is a young Raizo, u know that right?


Of course we know that LOL we been gettin cell phone pics of raizo since he was like 5 months old.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C.

another heartbreaker son Jagermeister.Another dog in my top 10.This boys mug looky just like daddy


----------



## cEElint

Viper of Devil's Den










Blackout










William's Bull


----------



## angelbaby

cEElint;442820
Blackout
[IMG said:


> http://i542.photobucket.com/albums/gg440/UniqueEdge_EE_Tim/Unique%20Edge%20Kennels/RazorsEdgeBlackoutEnvy1.jpg[/IMG]


I like this one , blackout looks really good , whos he out of?


----------



## cEElint

u mean she.. lol

American Bully Online Pedigree


----------



## cEElint

Inna Rage


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

I love this guy right here.... head needs to be a little blockier and better stop but overall he is a very nice dog
*NVK I Got Styles*


----------



## Xiahko

I don't have any pictures,but there are these 2 bullies I see every now and then down at Pike Place market. To me,they are some fine looking dogs.
But hands down the best bully is Bruno. If that is really what he is.









Though I must say, I have a soft spot for MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN's dogs. I wish I remembered the name of my favorite one,I'd have to go back to his picture thread.


----------



## FrostFell

Beastro
Golden Legend
Gooch
Success
Bullicious
Fador


----------



## foundationblood

I know the hottest bullies out right now are OG DBL SS Stacks, Tonka, Dax, Cashpot, G2, Black Ace, 21 Blackjack, Westside Monster (even at 10+ years old arguably the best producing juan gotti son), Mr Miagi, Victorious, Fonzi, and a few more I can't seem to think of right now


----------



## cEElint

Ocho Cinco, had Diesel been shorter and wider like i expected he would have looked a lot like this guy


----------



## heiner

I really like this guy, iron tyson. RIP


----------



## Silence

My lil girl`s sire Mega Hypnotiq (Black Ace x Sheba)




























And I can`t deny that Mr. Clean (Heff son)


----------



## angelbaby

Love this boy ,quickly becoming one of my favs out there right now.
El Lechero


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Devin took this picture of Manu so I had to post it up.... Incredible dog and bangin photographer. 








Also, had to post up this picture that he took of GR CH Gotti (Manu's son) recently








ABKC GR CH RE Gotti of Razors Nation @ age 9, still kickin butt, and taking best in show


----------



## angelbaby

Loving this boy, Demonio's realm black rhino


----------



## aus_staffy

^^^ GIFSoup^^^ Impressive looking dog!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Gorilla Kennel's 805
Sugardaddy x Boots and littermate brother to ABKC CH Gorilla's The Prophecy and ABKC GR CH Gorilla's Appletini


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C.

aus_staffy said:


> ^^^ GIFSoup^^^ Impressive looking dog!


Thats Zekes grandsire 2X :roll:


----------



## apollobull




----------



## pitbullmamanatl

apollobull said:


>


I love me some GR CH Big Poppa! He is what an Extreme Class dog should be. He can move better than most Standards in the ring. His bone is unreal to be so correct. Gah I just love that boy and have mad respect for Mo and everything he has done with Poppa. He is definitely my son's favorite bully.


----------



## Rudy4747

Who is that dig in the 4th pic with the red and black boarder. He is awesome?


----------



## cEElint

I was wondering the same thing.. ripped!


----------



## Black Rabbit

redog said:


> Ive always admired this guy


Awwwww Lugz :hug: I miss John  I need to wright him tomorrow.


----------



## Black Rabbit

I have already said this once, if I have to say it again I will break out the ban stick and I'm not joking! This site is not for breeding and if I see anyone else asking to stud a dog or breed to their bitch I'm gunna fly off the handle! Take it somewhere else this is the final warning!


----------



## SMiGGs




----------



## Silence

SMiGGs said:


>


Atlas!! <3 Dax x Mikelands Barracuda.


----------



## Silence

Our boy Lil Putete (6 months)

















(5 months)


----------



## EckoMac

Silence, he's a good looking little boy. I can't wait to see how he turns out. He's already pretty solid. I like him A LOT.


----------



## SMiGGs

Finally an all white bully with out albino eyes.

Looking good!


----------



## SMiGGs




----------



## chrisoc

favorite bully is the frist dog in anglebabys sig looks class and looks like it has good bone sturcutre and is nicely built


----------



## angelbaby

chrisoc said:


> favorite bully is the frist dog in anglebabys sig looks class and looks like it has good bone sturcutre and is nicely built


Thank you  the 1st dog in my sig is pep and she is actually a pocket. just the way she is standing and the angle of the camera she looks taller in the pic then she is and a bit leaner.


----------



## zohawn

kg420 said:


> I have already said this once, if I have to say it again I will break out the ban stick and I'm not joking! This site is not for breeding and if I see anyone else asking to stud a dog or breed to their bitch I'm gunna fly off the handle! Take it somewhere else this is the final warning!


the questions you gave as examples arent against the rules, its ADVERTISING to stud your dog or that your bitch is ready to breed thats against the rules.


----------



## dixieland

zohawn said:


> the questions you gave as examples arent against the rules, its ADVERTISING to stud your dog or that your bitch is ready to breed thats against the rules.


and the purpose of this post was what?Sometimes you don't always have to type what ya think :thumbsup:


----------



## zohawn

dixieland said:


> and the purpose of this post was what?Sometimes you don't always have to type what ya think :thumbsup:


why ban some one for staying with in the rules?

gopitbull.com is a business, why kick a customer out for a misunderstanding?


----------



## Celestial88

There's quite a few so I'm not going to post all the names, I'm feelin' lazy. 

But here's some of my favorites.








Beastro
















King Kamali of course
























Porky
















Prophecy
















































LockNLoad
































Sway


----------



## Rebel Yell

I'm new here and I know there are some stuck people about breed purity, but this my girl. She's a Boxer/Pit mix.......


----------



## EckoMac

She is a gorgeous girl. 
You should start an intro thread for yourself. That will give more people the oppertunity to welcome you.
We aren't all stuck on purity. Ecko is a paperless dog. I love him and he's handsome and eager to please.


----------



## cEElint

Rebel Yell, wrong spot to post these pictures


----------



## Rebel Yell

cEElint said:


> Rebel Yell, wrong spot to post these pictures


My bad. After I posted them, I saw what the jist of the thread was.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

dont know much about this guy. but hes awesome 
Count Down to "Zero" from Scarecrow Kennels


----------



## 904bullys

any Bully that has function to match form. Old school mid nineties UKC dogs. These days though i think the dogs are to over done and aren't bred for there correct purpose.


----------



## blunose

one of the most impressive dogs ive ever seen
and ive seen alot


----------



## TYSONnPRADA

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> Suarezbulls Gladiator a.k.a. RaizoNot just cause we have his firstborn LOL IMO Raizo is the total package.Mass,correct,good bite and the list goes on. OOPS how did crush get in there see the comparison


not a fan of him he is too wrinkly and short no way he is athletic


----------



## Adison

CH DENZEL


















ABKC GRCH GADGET


----------



## Kenaii

Not a fan of extreme bullies. There are 2 classic bullies I really love. Torque and
Cleo (at least I think that's her name) their owner is a member here I believe. I think her
Username is Pink...
Anyway her dogs are absolutely stunning.


----------



## JaysonKasey

i know hes already on here, but he is defiantly my all time favorite.. Mr.heartbreaker concrete pits - BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database


----------



## JaysonKasey

BLUE RIBBON'S HEARTATAK- is a beast as well heartbraker is his sire.


----------



## JaysonKasey

3RK'S JAWBREAKER


----------



## Adison

Here is another of denzel this dog is stunning o yah i forgot to mention he is The first ever BBCR, UBKC, ABKC CHAMPION.


----------

